# Prlbem mit WinCC flexible advanced Runtime



## CrazyCat (11 Oktober 2006)

Ich habe ein kleineres Problem mit der WinCC flexible Runtime.

Das Projekt wurde auf einem Rechner erstellt, auf diesem bekomme ich über Ethernet die Daten von der Steuerung für die Visualiserung.

Die Visualisierung soll nun auf einem anderen Rechner laufen, auf diesem ist nur die Runtime installiert.
Das Projekt wurde transferiert und auf diesem Rechner installiert.

Das Problem ist das ich dort keine Verbindung zum CP bekomme.


Was ist außer dem Transfer des Projekts noch zu machen?

Woran kann dieses Problem liegen?

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## JesperMP (12 Oktober 2006)

Hallo CrazyCat.

Hast Du Simatic Net installiert (separates CD) ?

Kannst Du den S7 vom PC mit PING erreichen?

Ist die IP addresse am PC richtig eingestellt ?

Ist das HMI ein einfaches Projekt? In diesem Fall muss Du den S7ONLINE Zugangspunkt einrichten.
Oder ist es ein Teil einer SIMATIC PC STATION? In diesem Fall muss Du die PC STATION über den Stationconfigurator einrichten. Normalerweise muss Du ein .XDB file vom STEP7 Projekt importieren


----------



## CrazyCat (13 Oktober 2006)

Nö, Simatic Net ist nicht installiert.

Über den Haken S7RTM ist installiert, sollte ich die Installation und Lizenzierung umgehen können. oder?

Was muss ich unter den MAC und TCP Zugangspunkten in der HW - Konfig der Station angeben?

Die IP - Adressen stimmen und per Ping kann ich die Teilnehmer erreichen.

Das HMI ist Teil einer Simatic PC - Station, kann ich den Komponentenkonfigurator in diesem Fall nicht umgehen?

In der Simatic PC - Station wäre nur der IE und die WinCC flexible Runtime.


----------



## JesperMP (13 Oktober 2006)

Zuerst Simatic Net auf Ziel PC installieren.



CrazyCat schrieb:


> Über den Haken S7RTM ist installiert, sollte ich die Installation und Lizenzierung umgehen können. oder?


"S7RTM" bedeutet dass der HMI ein teil von ein "PC STATION" ist.
Ohne diese Haken ist der online Verbindung etwas anders eingerichtet (*). In den Fall braucht mann kein PC STATION, aber der zugangspunkt S7ONLINE im "Set PG/PC Interface" muss auf TCP/IP eingerichtet sein.



CrazyCat schrieb:


> Was muss ich unter den MAC und TCP Zugangspunkten in der HW - Konfig der Station angeben?


Nur der IP addresse muss mit der tatsägliche IP addresse auf ziel PC stimmen.
Name der PC STATION in STEP7 projekt und Name der Ziel PC (Windows .. System Einstellungen) muss übereinstimmen.



CrazyCat schrieb:


> Das HMI ist Teil einer Simatic PC - Station, kann ich den Komponentenkonfigurator in diesem Fall nicht umgehen?


Nein. Aber es ist sehr einfach.
Den ".xdb" file im "XDBS" ordner in STEP7 Projekt ordner lokalisieren. Den der .xdb mittels "import Station" im PC Station auf der Ziel PC importieren.

*: Vorteile ein PC STATION ist u.a. den Mögligheit gleichzeitig OPC verbindungen einzurichten.


----------



## CrazyCat (13 Oktober 2006)

Danke, aber ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen:

Kann ich mir die Simatic Net Lizenz iregndwie sparen? (Habe das Entwicklungsbudget bereits überschritten und will nicht noch mehr Geld investieren)

Welche Einstellungen sind dann notwendig, wenn ich das Projekt nicht auf dem Projektierungsrechner, sondern auf einem beliebigen Rechner im Netzwerk, laufen lasse?

Die PG/PC Schnittstelle muss ich auf TCP/IP einstellen, habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Was mache ich später auf einem Rechner ohne Projektierungssoftware?
Dort kann ich keine Schnittstelle einstellen, oder?


----------



## JesperMP (13 Oktober 2006)

Ich habe gute Neues für dich: Im jeder WinCC Flex RT lizenz ist auch ein Softnet Ethernet S7 LEAN lizenz enthalten !
Schau selber nach. Auf den gelbe lizenzdiskette sind zwei Lizenzen.

WinCC Flex RT kann in zwei verschieden weisen eingerichtet sein:
Ohne PC Station (S7RTM off): S7ONLINE und IP addresse müssen eingestellt werden.
(Es kann sein dass der IP addresse nicht kritisch wichtig ist. Also der WinCC Flex projekt kann auf jeder beliebigen PC laufen. Ich habe ein note darüber gelesen - aber bin nicht 100% sicher. Im jeden Fall müssen alle IP addressen in dasselbe Subnet sein.)

Mit PC Station (S7RTM on): PC Name und IP addresse müssen eingestellt werden. XDB im Station Configurator importieren.



> Was mache ich später auf einem Rechner ohne Projektierungssoftware?
> Dort kann ich keine Schnittstelle einstellen, oder?


Doch. 
Sobald WinCC Flex RT installiert ist hast du den "Set PG/PC interface" utility.
Sobald Simatic Net installiert ist hast du den Station Configurator (deutsch Komponentenkonfigurator ?) utility.


----------



## CrazyCat (13 Oktober 2006)

Das heißt ich muss so oder so eine Komponenten "IE - Allgemein" einfügen?

Dort kann ich die IP und die MAC - Adresse einstellen.

Dann setze ich die Schnittstelle auf dem PC unter dem die RunTime laufen soll auf TCP/IP, oder?

Gleiches Subnet ist klar, da ansonsten keine Verbindung zustande kommen kann.

Nur was muss ich in der Zuordnung angeben?
Wie bekomme ich die erforderlichen Parameter?


----------



## JesperMP (13 Oktober 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Das heißt ich muss so oder so eine Komponenten "IE - Allgemein" einfügen?


Ja.


CrazyCat schrieb:


> Dort kann ich die IP und die MAC - Adresse einstellen.


IP ja, MAC nein. MAC addresse nur notwendig bei ISO protocol, nicht bei TCP/IP.


CrazyCat schrieb:


> Dann setze ich die Schnittstelle auf dem PC unter dem die RunTime laufen soll auf TCP/IP, oder?


Eigentlich nicht notwendig. Wenn Du ein PC Station einrichtest wird die Einstellungen im importierte XDB file übernommen.


CrazyCat schrieb:


> Nur was muss ich in der Zuordnung angeben?
> Wie bekomme ich die erforderlichen Parameter?


Wie vorher genannt. Nur PC Name und IP addresse müssen übereinstimmen. Im WinCC Flex projekt muss den online Verbindung auf den richtige S7 zeigen. Das ist alles.


----------



## CrazyCat (13 Oktober 2006)

So, jetzt funkioniert es. DANKE! 

Für alle die diesen Thread nochmals für die Problembehebung lesen, wäre noch zu erwähnen das der PC neu gestartet werden muss, damit er die Einstellungen übernimmt.


----------



## JesperMP (28 Oktober 2008)

Da diese Thread ist zitiert in einem anderen Thread, bringe ich dieses wichtige Update.

Ab version 2007 ist Simatic Softnet Lean nicht mehr inkludiert in Lieferumfang von ein WinCC Flex PC RT !
Als ersatz gibt es jetzt "integrierte Treiber" für Ethernet. Die müssen für S7ONLINE in das "PG/PC Shnittstelle einstellen" von Hand eingestellt werden.

Dies ist leider ein markantes Rücktritt.
Mit diesen Verfahr (S7ONLINE anstatt "Softbus") gibt es z.b. keine symbole von STEP7 projekt, und auch kein OPC Server mehr !


----------

